# Jumps during a barn show?



## squekers998 (May 29, 2012)

Okay so next month i'm going to be in my barns show(first time showing!!). I'm going to be doing dressage and show jumping. I learned the whole dressage test already. Now for jumping I'm going to be doing 18 inches. My trainer said I could either do trot to the jumps or canter. I don't know what one to do, could I start in trot and then maybe pick up the canter? I'm going to be in Starter Novice CT
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

If you start in the trot you must stay in the trot. If you canter, you must stay in the canter. The judges are going to want to see a nice consistent gait.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

KodasSlvrWings said:


> If you start in the trot you must stay in the trot. If you canter, you must stay in the canter. The judges are going to want to see a nice consistent gait.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is the show meant to be an eventing practice? If so, consistent speed does not matter. If it is hunter jumpers, it definitely will.


----------



## squekers998 (May 29, 2012)

KylieHuitema said:


> Is the show meant to be an eventing practice? If so, consistent speed does not matter. If it is hunter jumpers, it definitely will.


No my trainer said it's how well you connect with the horse, if you hit the jumps straight, and you make it clean as possible
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyancat (Jun 30, 2014)

already said but you have to stay consistent throughout the course so if you have a horse that canters after you trot a jump (most horses do) I recommend doing it in the canter. I will look nicer in my opinion too.


----------



## nyancat (Jun 30, 2014)

squekers998 said:


> No my trainer said it's how well you connect with the horse, if you hit the jumps straight, and you make it clean as possible
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yes it is judged on that but not that alone. it is also a consistent speed, number of strides between jumps, smooth turns, straight jumps, lead changes, and if the horse moves good or the riders position. (depends if it's under saddle or equitation) i'm asuming your in hunters because jumpers and eventing the lowest division is usually 2ft6


----------



## squekers998 (May 29, 2012)

nyancat said:


> yes it is judged on that but not that alone. it is also a consistent speed, number of strides between jumps, smooth turns, straight jumps, lead changes, and if the horse moves good or the riders position. (depends if it's under saddle or equitation) i'm asuming your in hunters because jumpers and eventing the lowest division is usually 2ft6


I have cantered the jumps and its alot of fun, but I never done it at show so maybe I should just stay in trot just to get a feel for it and maybe at the next show do the canter?:?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

It's easier and smoother to canter approach/depart. Plus, it looks nicer  But! If you're not comfortable with that, you should trot. The whole point is to have fun


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

You might want to clarify from your trainer what the judging is. I was under the impression that "show jumping" was timed only- fastest round with the fewest faults wins. 

Hunter jumpers (which maybe this is considered a subcategory under show jumping, though I've never heard it used that way?) would be focused on the horse's way of going, as others have described.


----------

